# Coyote Down!



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Was driving out to look at some deer Saturday afternoon when spotting two Coyotes 400 yards off the highway. Parked the truck out of sight and closed the distance by about 50 yards. 

Seems I have these instances happen all too often and my rifle is sitting in my safe at home. But not that day! 

Put the 6.5 Creedmoor on the bipod and dropped this one. I figured the other would bolt... And it did but then looked back for it's buddy only to come right back. It ended up running in and standing over the top of this one. Once I had my crosshairs on this one, and was ready to shoot, he bolted. 

Still so much fun. My 8-year old son is begging me to take him out again!


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicely done, that's a good looking coyote. I saw a pack of 5 running together while looking for deer a couple of weeks ago, of course I didn't have a gun with me, I have no doubt they were doing the same thing as me.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work for sure. I'd wager they were a mating pare the way the other one stuck around for a short time.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It looks to me that your boy is hooked for sure. 
That is a great picture.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> Nice work for sure. I'd wager they were a mating pare the way the other one stuck around for a short time.


+1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll probably be hanged for saying this-- NOW, is a great time of year to chase/call Yotes! They react to female calls. Similar to chasing bugling/rutting Elk.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

2full said:


> It looks to me that your boy is hooked for sure.
> That is a great picture.


He asked me the other day if I could pick up some coyote targets so he could practice. He wanted to take the shot on this one but it was around 350 yards so I didn't let him. So he wants to get practicing.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great looking pelt! Did you skin it?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

AF CYN said:


> Great looking pelt! Did you skin it?


No. I could still but it might be too late. My son wants me to boil the skull.


----------

